# Tractor Loader Upside Down Log Splitter - Need Advise



## WVBartMan (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm looking at a Front Endloader Log Splitter attachment (36-inch upside down, 30 ton, wheel to wheel skid-steer log splitter) see link for details: 
Skid Steer Log Splitter 30 Ton 36" Opening | FREE Shipping 3036

I plan on putting this on a Kubota L5030 Front Endloader and using the rear remotes to power it. I have a Super Splitter which does a great job and is very fast which makes production scream. The issue is as I get older picking up those large pieces really takes a toll and every year a large percentage of my wood is to big to pick up. I work alone most of the time and the thoughts of having a splitter on my tractor to bust up the larger pieces so I can easily pick up them up and feed them into the Super Splitter sounds like a great idea to me and my back. 

The issue/questions for those who have one of these is as follows:
1. Since it is on a tractor front endloader instead of a skid-steer will manuverability be a severe hinderance?
2. Based on a 9.7 GPM flow of hydraulic fluid from the tractor, any idea on cycle times?
3. I was thinking of getting the 4-way wedge since my only concern is getting the big ones split up for handling?
4. How is visibility on what your doing from the cab, from the pictures it looks excellent?

Any advise or opinions would be appreciated, thanks for the help.


----------



## WVBartMan (Oct 28, 2012)

This one may be a better unit, the video with the 4-way wedge really gets production going and I could load it directly into my dump trailer. See link below
Log Splitter 30 Ton Sideways | Skid Steer, Bobcat, Tractor Attachment | Quality Welding Service


----------



## rwoods (Oct 28, 2012)

I've been thinking about the same set up - only I need to get the frontend loader for my tractor as well. None the less I was thinking of converting a three point hitch splitter to frontend duty; it may be cheaper than buying one designed for a skid steer. Ron


----------



## deutzman (Oct 28, 2012)

WVBartMan said:


> I'm looking at a Front Endloader Log Splitter attachment (36-inch upside down, 30 ton, wheel to wheel skid-steer log splitter) see link for details:
> Skid Steer Log Splitter 30 Ton 36" Opening | FREE Shipping 3036
> 
> I plan on putting this on a Kubota L5030 Front Endloader and using the rear remotes to power it. I have a Super Splitter which does a great job and is very fast which makes production scream. The issue is as I get older picking up those large pieces really takes a toll and every year a large percentage of my wood is to big to pick up. I work alone most of the time and the thoughts of having a splitter on my tractor to bust up the larger pieces so I can easily pick up them up and feed them into the Super Splitter sounds like a great idea to me and my back.
> ...


 I just got this type of setup finished this summer. I have a Central Boiler, I also work alone and 60 years old now. 

I got a Stoll loader on a Deutz Fahr Agrofarm 100. 96 engine hp,front wheel assist and hydraulic shuttle. I use a 80" open bottom grapple from W. R. Long for cutting the wood up, moving logs to the storage pile and moving split firewood to the shed where the CB is. 

I bought a 3 point hitch speeco from Tractor supply for $700 and just use the splitter. I welded some rectangle tubes on the bottom of the splitter and a cover bracket over the cylinder so it's sit on the ground without the cylinder touching the ground. Added 2 hoses for hydraulics. I use the forks to mount the splitter on. I have the splitter mounted offset to the right side so I can see everything. I use a set of remotes on the rear of the tractor to power the splitter. I have 3 sets to chose from and use one that has detent in both directions. It has exceeded my expectations with the speed of gathering split wood. When I split and both pieces are the size that'll work in the CB I split those over the dump trailer. I can split a 12' Brimar with 2x12's added around the top piled up in about 3 hours. That's depending on the wood. One load took me 3 hrs. and 40 minutes. And I am getting faster with it on each load too. Something I have to learn what works best and use it to gain speed. I estimate a load to be 1.5 cords. Once I get the trailer loaded I have a 56'x28' shed I dump the wood under and use the grapple to pile it. This shed is open on 3 sides and wood dries out good there. When I need wood at the shed for the CB I use the grapple to move it there from the large shed. So I now gather firewood and never put my hand on the wood till it goes in the CB door. The wood I use is from timber harvest and is butt cuts and logs that were to big to chip. I have some cut up now that is 44 inches across on down to 20 inches. All oak. I found out pretty quick the splitter will split problem wood upside down better because you can use the weight to hold the wood and it doesn't move around like the regular way. That little County line splitter hasn't failed to split anything I've thrown at it.

I still work a full time job, have some back problems and just not as strong as I use to be. So this equipment allows me to continue to burn wood and do most of it from the tractor seat. I'll add that the grapple has turned out the be the biggest safety improvement in cutting logs. I now hold all logs up off the ground so I can stand and cut everything now. I keep the logs stored on metal screens that let water drain through and it keep the dirt off the logs so my chains are lasting 5 times or more longer before sharpening. I call it my Old Fat Man handicap wood gathering equipment. I may start charging folks who come by and stop in the highway to watch me work wood. 

I'm very happy the way all this has turned out. As long as I have wood cut up on the ground to be split I can split any time I have off from my job and that's night , day, rain or shine. And I have split in the rain. Just turn the wiper on and heat if needed and just keep on working. That really helps when I only have 1 day off and now the weather doesn't bother me from working up some wood.


----------



## Gavman (Oct 28, 2012)

One downside I see with the skidsteer version id the ground sure gets chewed up, it would be great if you had a concrete staging area for that reason....


----------



## MotorSeven (Oct 28, 2012)

deutz...how about some pic's of your set up?


----------



## deutzman (Oct 28, 2012)

MotorSeven said:


> deutz...how about some pic's of your set up?


 I haven't learned how to post pictures yet. I tried to send you a PM but can't see it from my outbox. It may show up later. But if you don't get that send me a PM and I can e-mail pictures to you. Maybe this winter I can get time to sit down and try the picture posting thing.


----------



## MotorSeven (Oct 28, 2012)

PM back atcha.......


----------



## owbguy (Oct 28, 2012)

MotorSeven said:


> PM back atcha.......



post 'em if ya got 'em


----------



## splitter77 (Oct 29, 2012)

WVBartMan said:


> I'm looking at a Front Endloader Log Splitter attachment (36-inch upside down, 30 ton, wheel to wheel skid-steer log splitter) see link for details:
> Skid Steer Log Splitter 30 Ton 36" Opening | FREE Shipping 3036
> 
> I plan on putting this on a Kubota L5030 Front Endloader and using the rear remotes to power it. I have a Super Splitter which does a great job and is very fast which makes production scream. The issue is as I get older picking up those large pieces really takes a toll and every year a large percentage of my wood is to big to pick up. I work alone most of the time and the thoughts of having a splitter on my tractor to bust up the larger pieces so I can easily pick up them up and feed them into the Super Splitter sounds like a great idea to me and my back.
> ...



Hi,

This unit is a excellent unit and we have had ZERO problems with them. If your flow rate is only 9.7 GPM then I would not recommend this unit it. Your cycle time would be painfully slow at around 27 seconds. I always recommend 15 GPM or higher, especially for a 36" stroke. 

Mike


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't know how big a 5030 is but the splitter is weighing 830....

I like it better for a skidder becasue its a left and right fine adjustment, and your Tractor doesn;t do left-right so well. I can see a bunch of backing up and pulling forward.....


----------



## MotorSeven (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's Deutz's pic's:






















I really see a grapple in my future......very nice!


----------



## deutzman (Nov 1, 2012)

MotorSeven said:


> Here's Deutz's pic's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for posting those for me. I'll have to learn that when I have a little more free time this winter.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 1, 2012)

It'll be a bit slow, as mentioned above, but if you don't need to run the full stroke all the time, it might not be so bad. Time is also relative. 15 seconds on a tractor seat is a lot less than 15 seconds standing at the splitter waiting for the ram to come back for the next split.

How do you plan to attach it? If you don't have a skid loader attachment plate on your loader (some newer ones do, most use a different quck-attach system), you'll need to fabricate a mount system. If you do, I'd sure recommend offsetting it to the side for better visibility like Duetzman's setup. Straight ahead of the tractor would be a lot like working blindfolded. Ag Cam makes some tough fairly inexpensive remote video cameras you could use if needed and you wanted to get fancy I guess.


----------



## oppermancjo (Nov 1, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> It'll be a bit slow, as mentioned above, but if you don't need to run the full stroke all the time, it might not be so bad. Time is also relative. 15 seconds on a tractor seat is a lot less than 15 seconds standing at the splitter waiting for the ram to come back for the next split.
> 
> How do you plan to attach it? If you don't have a skid loader attachment plate on your loader (some newer ones do, most use a different quck-attach system), you'll need to fabricate a mount system. If you do, I'd sure recommend offsetting it to the side for better visibility like Duetzman's setup. *Straight ahead of the tractor would be a lot like working blindfolded.* Ag Cam makes some tough fairly inexpensive remote video cameras you could use if needed and you wanted to get fancy I guess.



That's exactly what I was thinking. Judging by the pics of the skidder, you are right there and can see what's going on. The camera is a good suggestion but sounds pricey. But, if the alternative is a screaming back ache then I suppose you have to roll with what you have, even if it is a bit difficult.


----------



## deutzman (Nov 1, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> It'll be a bit slow, as mentioned above, but if you don't need to run the full stroke all the time, it might not be so bad. Time is also relative. 15 seconds on a tractor seat is a lot less than 15 seconds standing at the splitter waiting for the ram to come back for the next split.
> 
> It may be a bit slow to other log splitters but that size wood(like what's in the grapple) I wouldn't be able to split that at all by myself. Also I'm splitting for a Central Boiler and wood is larger than what's needed for an indoor stove. All the wood I have is left from timber harvest. Anything that was small got run through a chipper. Anything that was straight went in to a saw log. I have butt cuts, hollow logs and what ever was to large to chip and not straight enough to make a saw log. I've been burning this stuff for 3 years now and may have some left for next year. This will allow me to burn wood for a lot more years alone.
> 
> Almost forgot, thank goodness for air conditioning,heat, an air ride seat and valves that detent in both directions.:msp_wink: Sure helps this old body hang in there a few more hours a day.


----------



## deutzman (Nov 8, 2012)

I used the stop watch on my cell phone to check stroke time today on my splitter. No wood in it it was 7 seconds to full extend and 6 seconds to full retract. That's with about 14 gpm.


----------



## MotorSeven (Nov 9, 2012)

One question Deutz...how do you handle stringy wood when it gets caught/jammed on the bit?


----------



## deutzman (Nov 9, 2012)

MotorSeven, if the wedge gets stuck in the wood there are 2 wood stops that the wedge comes through when the stroke is started. I just retract the cylinder and when the wood hits the stops the wood falls off. I then grab a piece that is holding on by the stringy part, run the wedge in just far enough so it's held tight, lift it and give it a shake with the loader. The piece hanging will fall off. If the piece I grabbed is small enough I drop it in the dump trailer. If it needs splitting again I try and half it and drop the 2 in the trailer. I just split some black walnut that split good but had some stringy pieces holding enough I had to shake them apart. All my wood is dry before splitting and it sure makes it easier than splitting green wood.

When I got the splitter and saw those stops, I figured they would just be in the way. I was sure wrong. They are very handy for getting wood caught on the wedge off.


----------



## MotorSeven (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like you have it figured out.......Charlie Mike


----------



## WVBartMan (Nov 12, 2012)

View attachment 262042
View attachment 262044
View attachment 262045
View attachment 262046
View attachment 262050

I took the plunge and it made a believer out of me. This is by far the best way to handle big wood, in a matter of just a couple of minutes the wood is quartered and loaded in the dump trailer to be splitted with the Super Split at the wood shed. The result is only handling the wood once by hand (at the Super Split/Shed) and never having to get out of the tractor's AC cab. The FEL Splitter does a great job and the fit and finish of the splitter is excellent. I have yet to find any negatives with this unit, company that built it was excellent to deal with and the 30-ton rating is probably very conservative due to the size of the hydraulic ram verses others I have seen.


----------



## deutzman (Nov 12, 2012)

WVBartMan said:


> View attachment 262042
> View attachment 262044
> View attachment 262045
> View attachment 262046
> ...



Very good. Sure looks heavy duty. Don't you just love it when a plan comes together.


----------

